# A nice calm thread-I think.



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a nice, calm thread topic-I think. Do you bathe your dog yourself? If so, where at? 

If it is a very hot day then I bath my dogs in my backyard, but if it is anything less than 90 degrees, (which is most of the time) I take my dogs to a self-serve dog wash and bathe them there. My sister has a dog bathing service come to her home (in a van) and the dog groomer takes my sisters doberman's and bathes them in the van, and then sends them back in all squeaky clean with bows on their necks. They look a bit silly with those bows I must say.






This is not actually her dog-but a pic I found on the internet, and he looks exactly like her dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup. I also go to a self-service dog wash called--get this-- The Mutt Puddle.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

The Mutt Puddle-great name for a dog wash! The one I take my dogs to is called-Gone to the Dogs. And they have a sign hanging on the window that says No Cats Allowed!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I bathe the dogs myself in my tub - I have a hand-held shower head with an extra-long hose. Though I'm thinking of finding a remote spot by the river and using bio-degradable shampoo and lots of fetch sticks next time.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I do them all myself in the bath tub, and also at the self dog wash.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't bathe my dogs very often, but do it in the tub at home. My dogs love baths! If they are overly dusty or muddy is the only time I really need to bathe them. I have a handheld shower attachment and massage them with it, they really enjoy it.
Kacie takes forever to dry, otherwise I would probably give her baths more often...I should invest in a nice blowdryer for her long coat. I can clean my bathroom just as easily as it would be to load them up and travel 20 miles to the nearest dog wash...so I just do it at home.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

When I first got Brutus I tried to bathe him at home. It worked great when he was just a puppy and didn't shed much but once that shedding started, my bath tub would keep clogging up and then to clean it out afterwards was awful! Thats why I started taking him to the dog wash. I could bathe my lab at home because he sheds MUCH less but since I am already going to the self-service wash, I just take them both. Hubby bathes one while I do the other, they have great blow dryers there too.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

During the summer I just take them outside on the brick patio and use the hose  works very well. I let Virgil air dry, but I have to force dry the Aussies because their coats are thicker. In the winter I'll have to use the tub, the Aussies are simple... but I don't look forward to bathing Virgil in there!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I should add, I only take my Border Collie to the self dog wash, before her, I never used one. We started going there just to socialize her as a 10 week old pup, and just became friends with everyone there, so we go there monthly. 

Jarie and my aussies all get bathed in the tub at home. They all love baths.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I only have one dog (Jack) right now so he goes to the groomers. I don't really like doing his nails. I do not like bows or little cowboy hankies they sometimes put on him. 

We are looking for a sister for him right now. Then with 2 I may take them to the do it yourself wash Too bad they don't have something like car washes where you stick them in a crate and run them through.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I wash Saber in the backyard with a hose, a kiddie pool, and doggie bubbles.

I went to the self serve dog wash once, but $15?? Really? Yikes. What do you guys pay? I feel like 15 is a bit steep. Thankfully we don't have to bathe her often.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Definitely the dog wash. Shasta barely fits in our tub.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

cassadee7 said:


> I wash Saber in the backyard with a hose, a kiddie pool, and doggie bubbles.
> 
> I went to the self serve dog wash once, but $15?? Really? Yikes. What do you guys pay? I feel like 15 is a bit steep. Thankfully we don't have to bathe her often.


About that, but mine only get bathed two or three times a year. They literally never smell.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Emoore said:


> About that, but mine only get bathed two or three times a year. They literally never smell.


Same here wit the 2 to 3 times a year. I have heard too many baths can be hard on their skin. If someone knows different I would like to know and the reasoning for baths more often.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they dont usually need baths in the winter. Summer is bath season. I just take them outside, soak em down with the hose, scrub them with an essential oils shampoo and rinse. They spend the rest of the afternoon passed out in their crates drying off because they dont like baths and i guess its just tramatic so they have to sleep it off lol. other than that, they'll get wiped down with baby wipes to get rid of any dust and ick they pick up. Only get bathed if they smell really bad.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Our local off leash park, Point Isabel, has a dog washing business right in the parking lot. Most of the time we bathe them at Mudpuppy's because it's easy. I think it's $12 for the self serve wash (Earthbath shampoos, a tub, and 2 towels), with your 10th bath free. Once in awhile we bathe them at home but it's so much easier to use the elevated tubs at Mudpuppy's. Ours get baths anywhere from one to 3 months.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

cassadee7 said:


> I wash Saber in the backyard with a hose, a kiddie pool, and doggie bubbles.
> 
> I went to the self serve dog wash once, but $15?? Really? Yikes. What do you guys pay? I feel like 15 is a bit steep. Thankfully we don't have to bathe her often.


Ours is $15.00, but if you go during "Yappy Hour", which is only one day a month, it is $10.00, but they have a pizza place next door with a huge courtyard, and they get together with the dog wash place and have a live band in the courtyard for all the dog owners to enjoy with large pizza's for only $5.00. So we make an evening of it, lot of fun.

ETA: The wash includes towels, shampoo, blow drying, nail clippers, brushes, everything you need.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Our local off leash park, Point Isabel, has a dog washing business right in the parking lot. Most of the time we bathe them at Mudpuppy's because it's easy. I think it's $12 for the self serve wash (Earthbath shampoos, a tub, and 2 towels), with your 10th bath free. Once in awhile we bathe them at home but it's so much easier to use the elevated tubs at Mudpuppy's. Ours get baths anywhere from one to 3 months.


ETA: I've never taken a dog to a groomer, and we dremel our dogs' nails.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Since I'm a groomer, I load the girls up and take them to the shop to bathe and blow dry them. Or sometimes we bathe them out at my breeders house. 

Not a fan of bathing them, since I do this for a living. :/


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Eva sleeps in our bed, so she gets bathed about once a month (or more depending on how muddy she gets!). We have a double-sized shower, so she goes in there with one of us.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> I have heard too many baths can be hard on their skin. If someone knows different I would like to know and the reasoning for baths more often.


It used to be that dog shampoos were very harsh and would strip the oil out of the coat, so it was recommended to bathe only twice a year. Nowadays there are very gentle, non-stripping, hypoallergenic shampoos for dogs which allow you to bathe them as often as you wish. Personally, I wouldn't bathe more often than every three weeks unless there is a skin condition that warrants a more frequent medicated shampoo.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I have no desire to bath Killian regularly on my own. I send him to a groomer, a TRUSTED groomer, because it's great for his socialization, his trust with strangers and they can make him smell a heck of a lot better than I can! ;-)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cassadee7 said:


> I went to the self serve dog wash once, but $15?? Really? Yikes. What do you guys pay? I feel like 15 is a bit steep. Thankfully we don't have to bathe her often.


$15 sounds like a good deal to me! I charge about $45 for a standard size, stock coat GSD. Oversize/long coats up to $55. If I didn't have my own grooming shop, I'd definitely take advantage of a self-service dog wash.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I start taking the pups to PetsMart once they have a couple of shots in them. Prior to six months, they usually have a deal, bath, brush, nails, and ears for $10.99. It is an opportunity for them to be handled by someone other than me, and I will do that every other week until they get too old for the special, and then I will have them bathed there, generally twice a year, or I will call in the mobile groomers, who will do all ten in one day. 

I have bathed them in the tub -- always a mess. I have also cross tied them outside and used the garden hose to bathe them. Wet them down, soap them up, rinse them off, towel them off. And then brush them out the the next day. I do nails my self, usually all ten of them on the same day. No biggie, I have a dremel, but usually just clip them.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

If it's warm out, I'll do Alice at home. I have just issued a royal decree for Gar to make a dog hitch. Alice is real good about baths, but it's just a pain to not have some sort of tie down.

When I go to the self service dog wash it's at Petfood Express and I really like it as home has no dryer. I also get to get water all over and it's usually not on me. ( always wipe up with the soiled towels...I'm just anal I guess) but the self service is 15 bucks. Not bad as it's shampoo, conditioner (if you want) and blow dry. 
I could do it for free at my job, but I never know what the groomer schedule is. I have to work around them.
I bath Alice about twice a year or so.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber doesn't seem to get stinky, but I do wash her more in the summer because of all the dock diving we do. Sometimes that river (or worse, lake) can be a bit on the icky side. I try to just hose her off most days, but combine the river ick with the massive amounts of dog slobber all over her coat from play dates, and she really needs a bath every 3 or 4 weeks. That dog slobber smells HORRIBLE and the wipes don't cut it. And oh, you should've seen the ick water she dove in at the fair event after 5 days of dogs jumping into it. I washed her before I would even bring her in the house! (I use all natural, gentle shampoo with essential oils etc).


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Whwn it is warm outside, I wash them out in the drive. They stand on the grooming table out there so I don't have to bend over. We are currently working with a local shelter to jointly put in a grooming area where we can be inside for winter.

Mine get a bath frequently. A high quality dog shampoo does not dry the skin. I like to remove dead undercoat and give their skin a good going over. I have never had a problem due to bathing. Coats and skin are healthy. The dogs who are showing get frequent shampooing and conditioning. The products make a lot if difference. I wouldn't use anything from our local stores, nor any human or household soaps.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I go to the Pet Boutique or my shelter, both have the option of self service or have a professional groomer groom the dog.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

I bathe my pup once a week. He would smell awful otherwise. Tonight he is going I t he shower with me, but sometimes his bath is in the carport with the hose


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok. I got a weird question. Tanner has a relatively thick coat. He isn't a long coat. He is a stock "plush" coat. Well my dad wants to shave him because he thinks he will be alot cooler because he gets really hot in the summer. I disagree. I think its not right to shave him, or GSDs in general. For one, I heard it messes up their coat when it grows back, and also Tanner will look tacky.lol.

So I am curious, whats the best way to go about this? We brush Tanner properly and give him nice baths. But is there a way to make his coat lighter and not so thick and make him cooler int he summer without shaving him?

I am sorry if this question makes no sense.lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessie, the only way to help Tanner be cooler is to get all that undercoat brushed out. It lightens them up a lot


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly rarely gets bathed but I usually do it at home in the shower (we don't have a tub) or I have used the breeders hydrobath...that is soooo much easier!

ETA: I did inquire how much a groomer would charge once out of interest...Approx $90!!!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> Jessie, the only way to help Tanner be cooler is to get all that undercoat brushed out. It lightens them up a lot


We do, but it seems to like not want to go away!lol. Especially on his back legs, its very tough to get out. We got a new brush and it seems to be working.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> We do, but it seems to like not want to go away!lol. Especially on his back legs, its very tough to get out. We got a new brush and it seems to be working.


 
I could brush Riley ever single day a couple times a day and still get small dogs off him. he just has a thick coat!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, cheaper to do it myself.
Treader gets bathed in the bathtub since he's small. Tried doing it out in the yard last time and not doing that again.
Cookie was bathed in the bathtub in the winter, and outside most of the rest of the time. Big dog + bathtub = hard to rinse


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> I could brush Riley ever single day a couple times a day and still get small dogs off him. he just has a thick coat!


Tanner has his little minions.lol


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Cookie never seemed to run out of shedded undercoat, either.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I bath mine at my mother's grooming shop, or pay her to do it if I'm lazy and they really need it haha


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried one time to take them to PetCo to do the do it yourself deal. It is such a hassle! So much easier to do it myself here at home on the patio. Also depends on the time of year and how badly they need it. I normally only bathe them about once a year. Grooming is a whole nother story tho.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Ok. I got a weird question. Tanner has a relatively thick coat. He isn't a long coat. He is a stock "plush" coat. Well my dad wants to shave him because he thinks he will be alot cooler because he gets really hot in the summer. I disagree. I think its not right to shave him, or GSDs in general. For one, I heard it messes up their coat when it grows back, and also Tanner will look tacky.lol.
> 
> So I am curious, whats the best way to go about this? We brush Tanner properly and give him nice baths. But is there a way to make his coat lighter and not so thick and make him cooler int he summer without shaving him?
> 
> I am sorry if this question makes no sense.lol


Have you tried using the Furminator? I use it on Brutus and the first time I used it, he looked like he'd lost weight because it took so much of the undercoat off. 

As far as shaving him, please don't! My son's girlfriend has a GSD that they shave, and it just doesn't look right.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

For the self-serve in my area they charge by the size of the dog. $15 for Oso (he's 73 lbs) and $18 for Brutus (he weighs 116).


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I have no desire to bath Killian regularly on my own. I send him to a groomer, a TRUSTED groomer, because it's great for his socialization, his trust with strangers and they can make him smell a heck of a lot better than I can! ;-)


Same here. Abby gets a bath every year on her birthday. Other than that it's daily brushing and occasional rub down with a damp towel.

This thread is way too calm. Surely, someone can chew me out for not bathing her enough!
But don't gang up !!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We wash our own dogs (this is wash week  ), trim nails (if needed), clean ears, etc....

We do have a few dogs that love to go after the hose/water - major attack mode. That is fun trying to wash.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Anybody use a mobile groomer here is a link to one randomly selected, Dog Gone Hairy Mobile Grooming Home I'd like to, but it's too expensive in my opinion.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I normally bath my own dog in the backyard. But in the winter, we go to the groomers, it's too darn cold!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Ok. I got a weird question. Tanner has a relatively thick coat. He isn't a long coat. He is a stock "plush" coat. Well my dad wants to shave him because he thinks he will be alot cooler because he gets really hot in the summer. I disagree. I think its not right to shave him, or GSDs in general. For one, I heard it messes up their coat when it grows back, and also Tanner will look tacky.lol.
> 
> So I am curious, whats the best way to go about this? We brush Tanner properly and give him nice baths. But is there a way to make his coat lighter and not so thick and make him cooler int he summer without shaving him?


I have clipped long coated GSDs, but I don't think I'd have the heart to clip a short coat no matter how thick it is. It does grow back, and shaving doesn't do any permanent damage to the coat, but it looks kinda funky while it's growing out.

Try using a furminator and/or undercoat rake to get the dead undercoat, this should thin out the coat considerably. You might want to contact a professional groomer, they have tools that can really get down into the root of the hair to remove old, dead coat--you will be amazed at the difference.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a coatie. I bath him at least twice a month. I have a round, steel, mesh type patio table that I get him to jump up on, so I don't have to bend over him. It also helps me make sure I rinse him well. 

If the weather was too cold and he really needed a bath, I'd take him to a friend's house that has a heated wash rack in her barn. 

My vet trims his toe nails due to his bad foot.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Max rarely gets bathed (somehow he always smells good) and I give him a quick brushing every day. When needed we wash him in the shower. It is large enough and has a hand held head. It is actually pretty easy and he doesn't mind it (he loves water). 

Now our other pooch is a little old (13 yo) Scottie that gets stinky all the time. Maybe because she is so close to the ground LOL. She gets bathed frequently, and of course hates it!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

cassadee7 said:


> I wash Saber in the backyard with a hose, a kiddie pool, and doggie bubbles.
> 
> I went to the self serve dog wash once, but $15?? Really? Yikes. What do you guys pay? I feel like 15 is a bit steep. Thankfully we don't have to bathe her often.


Its $25.00 in my area for self serve dog wash. They supply, shampoo, conditioner, grooming table, dryers, towels. All in a private booth. I've never used it as I think $25.00 is steep and I'm cheap.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Dax isn't a big fan of baths. We have an oversized tub but it is NOT easy to bathe him in it. I have to lift him in and out because I don't like him jumping and possibly slipping, I cover the tub floor and the bathroom floor in non slip mats, there is nothing to attach a leash to and I don't have a hose attachment- it is difficult.

So last time I gave a bath (we probably do one every 3-6 months...) I tied him up outside and used the hose and a LOT of chicken. He was MUCH better behaved (I always give lots of treats during baths- chicken or turkey which he will do anything for). I think just being tied up instead of me trying to hold him helps, plus if I wanted to use 2 hands for washing him I would sprinkle some tiny pieces of chicken on the ground.

I do want to try those self-wash places but I think we will have a few 'fun visits' first where we just walk in, eat treats, and walk out...

I clip his nails as needed- he is an angel for that and just lays limp on his side.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I bathe mine myself outside during the summer. About once every month or two. During the winter, I don't bathe him, too cold and he doesn't seem to get as smelly.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Caledon said:


> Its $25.00 in my area for self serve dog wash. They supply, shampoo, conditioner, grooming table, dryers, towels. All in a private booth. I've never used it as I think $25.00 is steep and I'm cheap.


I think that is steep. The one I use supplies all that too, and I thought $18 for Brutus was a lot. They also have the option for the groomer to come over when you are done bathing your dog, and she will clip nails, or clean ears, etc. She charges $5 for clipping nails, I think that's a pretty good deal. Especially since Brutus doesn't let me clip his nails. They have to muzzle him there to do it, and I'd rather they do it than I.


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

We have bathe day every Thursday. All four of my pups get a bth and a good brushing. 
I seen an outside dog wash place at the carwash here and thought it was funny. We do outside baths until it gets to cold for mom to be outside. I HATE the cold!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i hose him down. i mix some shampoo
in a warm bucket of water. i pour it over him
and work it in. then i use the hose to rinse him off.
we're having a hot water line attached to out door line
so i can bathe the dog in warm water.

why won't you bathe your dogs if it's under 90 degrees???


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I bathe Stryder in the bathtub. It kills my back...but he loves baths...I cannot even say the word "bath" without him running and jumping into the tub...he only gets 3-4 a year...I can tell when he needs a bath...because he smells like a corn chip


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Have you tried using the Furminator? I use it on Brutus and the first time I used it, he looked like he'd lost weight because it took so much of the undercoat off.
> 
> As far as shaving him, please don't! My son's girlfriend has a GSD that they shave, and it just doesn't look right.


Yeait doesn't work very well.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Freestep said:


> I have clipped long coated GSDs, but I don't think I'd have the heart to clip a short coat no matter how thick it is. It does grow back, and shaving doesn't do any permanent damage to the coat, but it looks kinda funky while it's growing out.
> 
> Try using a furminator and/or undercoat rake to get the dead undercoat, this should thin out the coat considerably. You might want to contact a professional groomer, they have tools that can really get down into the root of the hair to remove old, dead coat--you will be amazed at the difference.


That's what I was thinking, of having a professional groomed do it because they have the proper tools to do it.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

StryderPup said:


> I bathe Stryder in the bathtub. It kills my back...but he loves baths...I cannot even say the word "bath" without him running and jumping into the tub...he only gets 3-4 a year...I can tell when he needs a bath...because he smells like a corn chip


Ha, that's funny! Remember the thread called "do your dog's feet smell like Fritos?" LOL...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I use a self serve place called Pups'n'Sudz. I sooo much prefer taking the girls there. It is $15 dollars and they supply everything- shampoo, conditioner, towels, grooming supplies and even muzzles, which Dharma needs since she HATES the blow drier and getting her nails clipped.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

lol I do remember that thread


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i hose him down. i mix some shampoo
> in a warm bucket of water. i pour it over him
> and work it in. then i use the hose to rinse him off.
> we're having a hot water line attached to out door line
> ...


 I don't have a hot water line outside, and I don't want to wash them in cold water if it's not very hot out. I baby them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I usually do all my dogs myself, when i had 4 gsd's, I would end up with a broken back bathing them all at once )

Now i have two aussies, one who is pretty easy wash and wear, (working stock coat), My foo foo aussie is much harder, so while I have done her myself often, I usually let my groomer friend do her, lotsa hair, lotsa trimming..

Masi is easy, to do myself, whether it's the tub,. the lake or a hose


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I do my dogs myself. If its nice outside I use the hose in the driveway we have a hot/cold faucet on each hose hook up. When its cold outside and they are smelly I put them in the tub and then blow dry them to make sure they don't get sick from being wet in the cold weather.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Axel hates baths. He is strange about water..the kiddie pool is fun, but moving water isn't. And the bathtub isn't. I have always been gentle, and tried to make it fun, he just doesn't see it that way..He has had about 4 since I got him.
Gave him a bath this afternoon. Put on my swimsuit and got in with him. It went half well. He was calm after a few minutes- until I rinsed him. Looks like wolverine went postal on my chest now...
And he is SOOOOOO happy when he gets out!  Lil' butthead


----------



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

We've been in triple digit temps since about the time we got our pups and with a serious water restriction placed, our yard has become dirt. Thus, with the heat and they like to wrestle in the dirt (or my son's sandbox) we've been bathing them in the tub nearly once a week.

I'll probably always be able to wash Brownie in the tub, but Duke may be going outside to the hose when he's full grown (6 months old and pushing 70 lbs). 

Rondo has already been bathed twice in the tub since we got him Sunday. He just has this smell we are trying to clear up. I believe it was caused by a long-term poor diet by his previous owners. Also, he wasn't brushed regularly and I've already filled up three grocery-sized bags of hair in 3 rounds of 40 minute brushings.

So, for the time being..it'll be the tub. Next pay day, though, I'm taking Rondo to the groomers for a good scrubbing and thinning out of his coat since he recently came from a cooler climate to triple digits.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> they dont usually need baths in the winter. Summer is bath season. I just take them outside, soak em down with the hose, scrub them with an essential oils shampoo and rinse. They spend the rest of the afternoon passed out in their crates drying off because they dont like baths and i guess its just tramatic so they have to sleep it off lol. other than that, they'll get wiped down with baby wipes to get rid of any dust and ick they pick up. Only get bathed if they smell really bad.


Same over here. But I don't bathe. He gets a shower, lathered and scrubbed (on the front steps no less) and then hosed down with a gentle spray. Finished off with at least 2 human sized bath towels and toweled dry. 

Baby wipes every few days to get rid of dust, accidental pee on front leg and not too long ago, a little dried blood as he had scratched his underbelly a little from blackberry bush thorns.


----------

